# Bigsby on a Tele bridge options



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got a Squire Custom II tele that I'm thinking of installing a Bigsby B5 or B50 on.
The guitar has P90's so I can't use the standard Tele Bigsby conversion kits available.
The guitar has a Strat hardtail type bridge right now and I was thinking of swapping it out with a TOM type bridge, but I understand I would have to shim the neck or recess the bridge or both.
Can I use the Modified Mustang Bridge instead and not have to worry about recessing the bridge or shimming the neck? Modified Mustang Bridge, Chrome
Thanks dudes, any help is appreciated.
P.S. Anyone know where to get Bigsby knock-offs?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Knock off... They have lots of different style of bridges too. Would a Tele humbucker bridge fit the P90 ? 


CHROME ARCHTOP GUITAR TREMOLO TAILPIECE + ARM on eBay.ca (item 200430831203 end time 21-Apr-10 11:08:30 EDT)


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Knock off... They have lots of different style of bridges too. Would a Tele humbucker bridge fit the P90 ?
> 
> 
> CHROME ARCHTOP GUITAR TREMOLO TAILPIECE + ARM on eBay.ca (item 200430831203 end time 21-Apr-10 11:08:30 EDT)


 No, the P90 doesn't hit in the humbucker tele bridge.
Also, the link you gave me doesn't show the proper model that fit Tele's. It has to be the short horseshoe shape tailpiece.
Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Right ,, because the back of the bigsby is longer..... might be easier in the long run to buy another guitar? By the time you pay full price for a Bigsby.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Geez,
I was expecting a little more response on this thread.


----------

